#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Dog Paradox

## pseudolus



----------


## pseudolus



----------


## pseudolus



----------


## barrylad66

funny as fuck, and so true :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

Definitely the people you would like to meet and the ones you don't.  :rofl: 

Wife took her Chihuahua to the vet as he has a small wound he won't stop licking. Took 3 vets and her to clean and dress the wound. OK one to dress the wound, 3 people to control the dog and he only weighs about 2kgs!

----------


## Latindancer

Thanks, P...very amusing and entertaining

----------


## david44

Woof woof

----------


## hooter

Absolute clarse, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Rural Surin

Cute..
Thanks for breaking up the monotony.

There must be an equivalent regarding felines!!
 :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Thanks for that. So true. :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Made me quite sad really.

----------


## patsycat

Being a crazy cat person, i have seen that before.  And, also liking dog like creatures, every time it brings a tear to my eye.

So very true. I did have a bernese mountain dog.  Taller and heavier than me.  We danced well together.

----------


## Thormaturge

Reminds me of the time I visited one of Bangkok's international schools and saw a large pack of dogs lounging outside the main gate.  I think they were waiting to be tutored.

----------


## Merrimack

Loved it Pseudolus. Thanks.

----------


## Loombucket

That took me back about fifteen years, to a Labrador cross Collie, called Toby. RIP. Thanks very much!

----------


## Mr Earl

:dogrun1:

----------


## mingmong

sad but true, love it    :Smile:

----------


## RawOne

The really sad thing is when we lose a pet, we go out and get another one...only to lose that one too and go through the heartache again.  Guess the joy of having one outweighs the pain of losing it later.  RIP to all my pets of the past...

----------


## pseudolus

Its a unfortunate but useful development lesson for kids to learn how to deal with and process  grief.

----------


## peterpan

quite funny, and if you have a dog, usefull. I do have dog, thai breed,  and what a little bitch, she does tend to chase motor bike and cars, for her welfare I tend to keep on our property. 

She sees me coming to close the gate, looks at me and goes the other way, so i have to use dog psychology and pretend the last thing I want to do is close the gate, wait a minute  and then pounce.

----------


## pseudolus

> There must be an equivalent regarding felines!!

----------


## wildwoman

I want to come back in my next life as a cat. Funny

----------


## pseudolus



----------

